# Got Meat?



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

After recently starting to take my training as seriously as i should, im consuming a mind blowing amount of red and white meat every day. Im currently a student so have budget problems a lot of guys wont, but even so if i was to buy from the nearby sainsburys i spend a fortune. Does anyone have an good tips on how to make the cash stretch further? Ive taken to getting a bus to asda to buy in bulk but even so it aint cheap. Or is this just me being a tight ass? :wof:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

what do you call a mind blowing amout ?

use eggs, cottage chease , protien drinks as well


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

yea i kno exactly wot u mean!! i spend a fortune on food myself!! fukin hate goin food shoppin cos i hate spendin money lol!! been taking advantage of tescos 3 for a tenner chicken trays and 2 for a fiver for mince steak, and i buy salmon from lidls cos its cheaper.still end up spendin a fortune tho!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

most markets will have a meat van selling cheap meat... these are usually owned by local meat wholesalers who also supply take aways etc.. try them, speak to teh people on the van and they will probably be able to give you an address to the warehouse or their main shop where yo can get a reduced rate.

we have a meat wholesalers near us and as we go regular we get a further discount from the manager... even without that itas MUCH cheaper than asda (even tho my wife works fro them so we get 10% discount there too).. fruit and veg wholesalers are much cheaper also!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

You could also try offal both heart and tongue is cheap and lean and tastes fine once cooked, you have to peel the tongue though both should be available from a meat wholesaler very cheaply


----------



## mark1cabs (Dec 8, 2007)

me i buy in bulk if you have a budget work out how much you can spend in a month then goto your local butchers and spend it there mine loves me i go there spend a 100 and i get all i need and wifey gets then stuff she needs to 

everyones happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Pikey said:


> You could also try offal both heart and tongue is cheap and lean and tastes fine once cooked, you have to peel the tongue though both should be available from a meat wholesaler very cheaply


Yuk!

there are some places online that deliver meat in bulk at massivly reduced prices only worth doing if you got a good freezer though

http://www.fresh-meat-online.co.uk/acatalog/Beef_Steaks.html

this isnt that cheep if you find a better one lemme know

Sam


----------



## Sarah1466867952 (Dec 16, 2008)

Pikey said:


> you have to peel the tongue


Peel? Tongue? :Shudders: at the very thought!!!

Although fair play to you - I hear it's actually very nice (just too squeemish to try it myself).

- - -

Not a body builder but I am a total carnivore! So will add my 3 cents worth .

I echo Kitty's practice of taking advantage of special offers. Supermarket's usually have at least one meat on a '2 for 1' offer or similar, so always worth keeping an eye out.

I would also highly recommend others suggestion of going to your butcher and buying in bulk. Choose a local, independant one.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've tried it, it tastes good once you get over thinking about what it is, it's not a regular part of my diet though. My main protein sources are, Chicken, Turkey eggs and Beef not forgetting Extreme Whey and B&R etc. I use a local independant butcher, also have everything free range, it costs more but I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford to do so and once you tell you'll be buying as much meet as I do every week if the price is good the price soon drops like a stone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

We need another good bse scare to drop the prices again


----------

